# Total Video2dvd Author



## forceofdestiny (Jun 23, 2007)

I Have Just Started Using This Software To Burn Movies To Dvd And I Just Wanted To Tell Your Members What A Great Program It Is. Well Worth Trying


----------



## swordm (Feb 22, 2008)

Thank you for providing such good information, I downloaded Total Video2Dvd Author form:http://www.effectmatrix.com/total_video_to_DVD_Author/index.htm

it works, work great for me, I love it.


----------

